# Exposed Live Wires in Boston, Massachusetts!



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

We had a couple of dogs killed in Seattle by improperly maintained streetlights. Apparently whoever installed them didn't bother grounding them, and after a while the whole thing including the access panel on the sidewalk became energized. Shocked the hell out of one of the owners too.


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Did you inform the owner of the pole?


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

What type of overcurrent protection would be on a system like this?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Joe Tedesco said:


> *Exposed Live Wires in Boston, Massachusetts!* :thumbdown:


OMG Evacuate the city!​






(But you did not report it to anyone did you? :whistling2


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Where are all the guys that say if you see something like this it becomes your responsibility. :whistling2:

Hope you fixed it Joe. :laughing:


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

geez i was waiting to see to spark or fire when looking at the video, ive just lost 1 minute of time


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

Yea but Joe,
"it has been like that for a long time"


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Joe, most of your videos are very interesting, but this one................it is something I see everyday in Mexico:laughing:
Is this something that you see everyday in the USA????




It is difficult to type when you have a cat sleeping *on* one of you arms.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Josue said:


> Joe, most of your videos are very interesting, but this one................it is something I see everyday in Mexico:laughing:
> Is this something that you see everyday in the USA????
> 
> 
> ...


Thats normal in Boston..They send out a crew of 10 men with 10 full size buckett trucks and one police Officer per truck to direct traffic 9 guys will stand around drinking coffee and eating dounuts with 9 police officers.

1 guy will pull the cover off and throw it away, then remove the live receptacle remove the tape from the recptacle and leave it hanging out of the pole for 2 weeks,,,and 1 cop will direct traffic. 4 hour minimum..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Thats normal in Boston..They send out a crew of 10 men with 10 full size buckett trucks and one police Officer per truck to direct traffic 9 guys will stand around drinking coffee and eating dounuts with 9 police officers.
> 
> 1 guy will pull the cover off and throw it away, then remove the live receptacle remove the tape from the recptacle and leave it hanging out of the pole for 2 weeks,,,and 1 cop will direct traffic. 4 hour minimum..:laughing::laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

This kind of stuff exists everywhere, not just in Boston.

In the time it took to make this video you could have fixed it :thumbsup:


How do you sleep at night knowing that theres risk for electrical shock in Boston?!


----------

